# K1100 LT Radio



## tmu (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm looking for any information I can get on the radio for my 1995 K1100LT


----------



## CynthiaKonopka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Radio for 95 K1100LT*

Did you find info on the radio? We just purchased this bike as a backup and do not have the manual for the radio. Any information you have would be helpful.
Cynthia


----------



## Roadbot (Jul 27, 2010)

*K110LT Radio*

I have the K1100LT radio's original manual, I supposed I could scan it into pdf for you.

Let me know by email to [email protected]


----------



## Snowy Mtns Mick (Jul 21, 2010)

You would be better off with an IPod thingy now wouldn't you?


----------

